
Ideas about a new programming language for games [video] [Jonathan Blow] - zindlerb
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TH9VCN6UkyQ
======
Nzen
tl;dr Game programmers do lots of memory allocations that C/C++ don't
accommodate in a pleasing way. New languages (Go D Rust) have smaller
ball&chains but reflect different audiences that can, for example, eat the
garbage compiler or pointer safety.

Blow suggests that the game industry should devote resources to a DSL that
emphasizes their needs. Rather than, say, make the programmer allocate a block
and then fill it with sizeof(x) offsets & allocating index arrays, the
hypothetical language, when so marked, ought to allocate and fill a struct's
members contiguously.

There's plenty more in the two hour video. He's mainly expressing frustration
and hope. So, rather than start on a mailing list, if you have constructive
advice, he'd like to hear from you via language@thekla.com

